

A new logo for Windows new browser revealed by Microsoft - swissgeek
http://www.designer-daily.com/a-new-logo-for-windows-new-browser-revealed-by-microsoft-52792

======
pedalpete
I'm not a designer, but this seems horribly misshapen and unbalanced.

------
lightlyused
Is that a shower head and a toilet?

------
duckingtest
Looks like internet explorer after an axe attack.

